# Covering a Can Light Opening



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Westing...r-Pendant-or-Light-Fixtures-0101100/204785596

I've installed a few myself, not the biggest fan of them.

In many cases you can break out the existing can and install a bar box, then use just the medallion to hide the hole.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> I have a customer that has a can light in their bath. It is not bright enough for them and they want to put in another light. I think I saw something once that would let you get power from the can light and cover the can opening.
> Anyone know what these are called and who has them?


Shouldn't you be over at Holt's deleting anyone who criticizes the forum?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HackWork said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Westing...r-Pendant-or-Light-Fixtures-0101100/204785596
> 
> I've installed a few myself, not the biggest fan of them.
> 
> In many cases you can break out the existing can and install a bar box, then use just the medallion to hide the hole.



Thanks!
This is a log home and the light is in the low part of the pitched roof. Don't know that I would be successful in getting the can out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Shouldn't you be over at Holt's deleting anyone who criticizes the forum?


Wait, what? ALS is a moderator at Holt's?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Wait, what? ALS is a moderator at Holt's?


:yes::yes:

That makes his a traitor.


----------

